# Large ears?.



## reesey (Jan 22, 2015)

I originally put this in ears up.. Maybe it fits better here though. My girl is 16 weeks. Im wondering if and when they become more proportioned ?!


----------



## Mumma1 (Jan 26, 2015)

Naaawwww that's the cutest thing!! It looks like she could take flight. Make sure to take lots of pics because her head will grow into her ears and you'll miss the in-betweener stage.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Absolutely georgeous! Love those ears!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Very cute girl. BIG ears, but she will grow into them. Give it some time. By the time she is 9 months old, she will look more proportionate.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's part jackrabbit  Very cute, she should grown into them by the time she turns one


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

She will probably grow into them. However, some GSDs DO have larger ears than others.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

reesey said:


> I originally put this in ears up.. Maybe it fits better here though. My girl is 16 weeks. Im wondering if and when they become more proportioned ?!


Adorable!!!! My dog had HUGE ears. He grew into them. Don't worry. Look 
Top is him around the same age as your pup.


----------



## reesey (Jan 22, 2015)

He is gorgeous ? deff gives me hope!!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Awww she is adorable :wub:


----------

